# Finally-pics of my goaties



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

FINALLY-I have pictures to post...let me know what you think!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

lovely ladies you have


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

My goodness -- Toby sure has grown. He's nearly as big as Marcie, at least in the pic! Love Percy's markings . . . is he a broken buckskin?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

ADORABLE, what else can be said


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

kids-n-peeps said:


> My goodness -- Toby sure has grown. He's nearly as big as Marcie, at least in the pic! Love Percy's markings . . . is he a broken buckskin?


Ummm...Percy's coloring...I think?? he is a broken buckskin? I'm really not sure, that's what I thought. Anyone wanna take a gander? I think I will post a picture of just Percy so we can see... :whatgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very pretty .......love their coloring to.....  :greengrin:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks! I was starting to think no one here would even believe I have goats since I never posted pics....love those goaties..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY colorful herd!! Hope you get multiples from your pretty girls too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup Percy is a broken buckskin

Jackieo is such a long doe! very nice


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks guys...I sooo wish I had left Toby as a buck. He is polled, and such a pretty boy. The breeder who I got him from wanted him to be a buck and he comes from good lines, I just didn't know then, that I wanted a buck! WAAAHHHH!!! Booooo!! He is such a nice boy. Is there a name for his coloring, the gold and white color?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The name for Toby's color is....Gold and white. Simple and not as elegant sounding as "Broken Buckskin"


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

They are all gorgeous!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

pretty babies!

Liz- whatcha talkin bout Willis? lol Anything that has the word 'gold' in it, has to be elegant! lol


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah! Gold is elegant...hehe...he is just a wether and will be a good brush clearer, and buck companion around here...love my Toby! He is the sweetest!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my, I just love Marcie's color-I just love browns! You have a wonderful group of beautiful and handsome goats. Okay _now_ we believe you have goats. :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------

